# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Пожелтевшая подложка декали

## An-Z

Наводил порядок в своей коллекции моделек и заметил жуткое пожелтение лаковой подложки "италовской" декали на Bf-110G. Сильно огорчился.. Может кто знает, как эту желтизну вывести? Накрайняк придётся закрашивать.. но этож гемор..

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Может кто знает, как эту желтизну вывести? Накрайняк придётся закрашивать.. но этож гемор..


Скорее всего никак. Как вариант - снять старую декаль и приклеить новую :-)

----------


## An-Z

Тоже вариант, а как снимается декаль привареная спирто-микросетом/солом??

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Тоже вариант, а как снимается декаль привареная спирто-микросетом/солом??


Если хорошо приварилась, то, скорее всего, только наждачкой :-(

----------


## Kasatka

к сожалению, я думаю, что с этим придется смириться

Как вариант, "зрителям" можно говорить, что эта модель была построенна 10-20-30 лет назад.. и даже "как видно вот на примере декалей, они пожелтели.. Раритет!" 
=)

----------


## An-Z

> к сожалению, я думаю, что с этим придется смириться
> 
> Как вариант, "зрителям" можно говорить, что эта модель была построенна 10-20-30 лет назад.. и даже "как видно вот на примере декалей, они пожелтели.. Раритет!" 
> =)


 :lol:  НИКАГДА! Или наждачка или закраска...

----------


## Nazar

Андрей,еще как вариант,иногда помогает
Берешь крепп малярный(малярный бумажный скотч),потом приклееваешь его на декаль и резкими движением отрываешь
Дека частично будет отрываться,но если плохо сидит краска,то она то-же может пострадать.

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо, но в этот раз декаль приварилась как надо.. уверен, если так попробовать сымется и краска..

----------


## VPK_Verka

Возможно вопрос не в тему, но про декали и их «приварку»

Вот есть такой чудо-препарат Microscale Decal Sol/Set  НО!  Не  поверите в столице   Украине Киеве я не нашел это «чудо»  западной химии.
Еще знаю есть способ приварить с помощью уксуса и еще всякой спиртовой дряни а может и не дряни.  (не пробовал)   :) 

Так вот к чему я,  надыбал (нашел)  я какую то китайскую химию стоит 42 гривны  это где то 8,5 у.е.  по курсу.   Название не помню да фиг его запомнишь.  На вид упаковка как клей от Тамаи,  стеклянный кубик с зеленой этикеткой, с кучей китайской писанины. Так вот кто знает такое чудо, и стоит ли его покупать?  Так же прошу совета, чем  красиво! приварить  дэколи,  а то то чудо от Академии меня просто кидает в истерику!   (Фотуру не предлагать)   :Wink:  

Мужики помогите.

Почти десять лет в руки не брал надфиль и пластик  модели одновременно,  а тут разродился на Каталину,  и столько всего нового для себя открыл,  почти со всем справился но с прилеганием и серебрением нет.

----------


## Kasatka

попробуй декаль "сажать" на импортный ПВА - капля ПВА на место декали и затем сверху декаль.

Перед наклейкой декалей нужно обязательно модель задуть глянцевым лаком. На гладкую поверхность декали ложатся гораздо лучше.

Приварить так же можно уксусом (очень хороший способ - тот же МикроСол) или спиртом (водкой)

----------


## Serpent

Здраствуйте. Не знаю, может уже и поздно советовать, но все же. Знающие люди убирают желтизну с декалей с помощью ульрафиолета (правда на новіх, не использованных). Можете попробовать поставить модель на солнечное место типа подоконника, авось и поможет.

----------


## GUS

Почему никто не хочет попробовать - как уже 10 лет делаю я. Лак для волос "Прелесть" Росийского производства. Кому интересна технология - пишите.

----------


## dps

> Возможно вопрос не в тему, но про декали и их «приварку»
> 
> Так же прошу совета, чем  красиво! приварить  дэколи,  а то то чудо от Академии меня просто кидает в истерику!   (Фотуру не предлагать)


Попробуй чешские жидкости для декалей Agama -  одна идет под декаль, одна для закрепления и одна , очень матерая, для крутого размягчения, но не дай бог ей на краску... Советовал чех, который ими работал - даже Академ на П-40 просто влип

----------

